# List of LFS?



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, don't have the old list of Local Fish Stores (LFS) anymore and memory is fuzzy. Now's a good time to start up a new list.

My list to contribute

King Ed
Island Pets
Multiplex Aquarium


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed
island pets
multiplex
fraseer aquarium
north america
aprils

thats all i know, oh yeah and charles's house! =D heheh


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

king ed
island pets
multiplex
fraseer aquarium
north america
aprils
PJ's Pets
Petsmart

Copy and paste and continue list pls


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

king ed
island pets
multiplex
fraseer aquarium
north america
aprils
PJ's Pets
Petsmart 
Pet habitat (if it counts)
pet botique


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's Pet And Aquarium (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North America
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Botique

Hope this looks better! =) Correct and add anything if needed!


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed
island pets
multiplex
fraser aquarium
north america
aprils
PJ's Pets
Petsmart
Pet habitat (if it counts)
pet botique
Paul's Aquatics
Rogers
Per Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West
Pet lovers
Fish World
Kramers Pet World
Pet Habitat
Island Pets
JL Aquatics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

COPY PASTE AND ADD PLS!

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?)


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Great looking list with visual improvements!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

COPY PASTE AND ADD PLS!

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?)

=) Thank you, i'm trying hard!


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley)


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

Just remembered a few more,

COPY PASTE AND ADD PLS!

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley) 
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)

Keep up the great work and list


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

COPY PASTE AND ADD PLS!

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley) 
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Vancouver)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the Multiplex Aquarium? Do they have a lot of fish there? Never heard of them before.


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

They're by Nanaimo and Hastings, my first store I ever remembered as a child, same owners till now! Lots of fish.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley) 
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Vancouver) 
Roger's (Surrey)
Can-trust (Vancouver, Victoria Street)
Aquariums West (West-End Vancouver)


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby, North Vancouver)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley)
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Vancouver)
Roger's (Surrey)
Can-trust (Vancouver, Victoria Street)
Aquariums West (West-End Vancouver)
Noah's Pet Ark (Vancouver - West Broadway)


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

trowachess said:


> They're by Nanaimo and Hastings, my first store I ever remembered as a child, same owners till now! Lots of fish.


Thanks! Another new store to check out.


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Found the old list, probably out of date but I'll post it here before it gets deleted
http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cach...n+the+Public+Forums"&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Written by saraha

I created this in April 2005 and never posted it in the Public Forums, so here ya go. (updated today too)

For Your Information

Local Stores with Sites:
Pet Zoo
Big Al's
Rainforest Pet Spectrum
J & L Aquatics 
Pacific Aquatics Centre/Formally Paul's?
Aquariums West
Oscar's Aquatics
Pet Habitat
Roger's Aquatics & Pet Supplies
Creatures Great & Small
My Fish Tank
Ocean's Aquatics

Local without site:
Fishworld -> 6450 120th Street, Surrey, BC & #7 19300 Langley By Pass, Langley
Fraser Aquarium-> 4364 Fraser Street, Vancouver
Hillside Tropical & Marine Aquatics-> 1393 Hillside Ave, Victoria
King Ed's-> 7377 Kingsway, Burnaby, BC
Noah's Pet Ark-> there are three locations: 2886 West Broadway, Vancouver; Park Royal Mall; 4820 Kingsway, Burnaby
Paws & Jaws->Rutherford Mall 
Pet Boutique-> 820 Marine Drive, North Vancouver
Safari Pets & Aquatics-> 805 Cloverdale Avenue 206, Victoria

For Aquarium Plants & Ponds:
Hawaiian Botanicals
Pond Keeper Magazine

Local Chain Stores:
Petcetera
Petco
Petland
Petsmart
Super Pet
Mr. Pets

Online & Local:
Puppies, Fish & Critters
Aquarium Stuff
BC Betta
Dr's Foster & Smith
Hagen
Aquabid
Reefkeepers
Pets Beautiful

Online Fish Sites With Forums
Canreef
Malawi Mayhem
Planet Catfish
Tropical Fish Forums
Riftzone Aquatics
-Recommend more-

Clubs:
Northwest BC Betta Association
Vancouver Aquatic Hobbist Club
The Canada Koi Club of BC

Learn more about the stores:
Aquarium Store Reviews

And Beyond
Vancouver Aquarium
KingSnake (Fish Forum As Well)

Resources Used:
Howard Norfolk's Reviews , here, and here and My Bookmarks

Obviously there are tons more stores, clubs in BC and online shops. If you know the address and name let me know and I'll add em up there. Also Please let me know of address changes & broken links.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Canadian Aquatics*

While not a store front per se, I am sure if we added up the gallons of water that Patrick and Charles have carrying unique fish and live food, it would be pretty impressive and they have a website that is updated regularly


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how up to date Saraha's list is...

But I can add all the stores in ridge-meadows:

Maple Ridge:
-Mr. Pet's (Lougheed and 227th)
-Spuddy's Pet Market (207th and 119th)

Pitt Meadows:
Petcetera (Meadowtown Mall)


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby, North Vancouver)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley)
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Vancouver, Maple Ridge)
Roger's (Surrey)
Can-trust (Vancouver, Victoria Street)
Aquariums West (West-End Vancouver)
Noah's Pet Ark (Vancouver - West Broadway) 
Spuddy's Pet Market (Maple Ridge)
Animal House (Chilliwack)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added a few more store locations (Pet Land, Mr.Pets, Pet Habitat) on Lisa's list

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby, North Vancouver)
Pet Habitat (Coquitlam, Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Port Coquitlam, Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley)
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Coquitlam, Vancouver, Maple Ridge)
Roger's (Surrey)
Can-trust (Vancouver, Victoria Street)
Aquariums West (West-End Vancouver)
Noah's Pet Ark (Vancouver - West Broadway) 
Spuddy's Pet Market (Maple Ridge)
Animal House (Chilliwack)


----------



## oscar (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex Aquarium (Vancouver)
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey, Langley, Burnaby, North Vancouver)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Guildford mall)
Paul's Aquatics (Surrey)
Pet Land (Langley White Rock)
Aquarium's West (Vancouver)
Fish World (Langley)
Apets Pet Products (Richmond)
Mr Pets (Vancouver, Maple Ridge)
Roger's (Surrey)
Can-trust (Vancouver, Victoria Street)
Aquariums West (West-End Vancouver)
Noah's Pet Ark (Vancouver - West Broadway) 
Spuddy's Pet Market (Maple Ridge)
Animal House (Chilliwack) 
Oscar's Aquatics (Gibsons)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey what about Petcetera? I thought there are still a few around (e.g. North Road in Coquitlam)? I no longer shop there so someone please verify.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> COPY PASTE AND ADD PLS!
> 
> King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
> Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
> ...


Kramers Pet World is in Surrey, Guilford Mall to be exact.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway)
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?)

=) Thank you, i'm trying hard!


Aaron said:


> Kramers Pet World is in Surrey, Guilford Mall to be exact.


Don't forget animal house in Chilliwack!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway) - I think this is closed now
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?) 
Fantasy - Kingsway (is a sponsor on here)
Pet Habitat - Tinseltown
Pet Store in Park Royal, Southside, 2nd floor
Canadian Aquatics(Vancouver and Richmond)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Olies in abbotsford,chillieack and feedbag.
Mainly basic fish
Fish world is now puppies fish and critters Langley 
Prairie pets port coquitlam
Pet lovers abbotsford
Fins and more 101 and 152nd surrey
Oscars gibsons
Pj pets Richmond
Ladner don't remember the name
Fantasy aquatics


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, petcetera on North Road is still open, but they don't have much in the way of fish these days.



JTang said:


> Hey what about Petcetera? I thought there are still a few around (e.g. North Road in Coquitlam)? I no longer shop there so someone please verify.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I found a place in Surrey 152 & 100/101(ish).
Same complex as T&T. In between the T&T & one of the dollar stores in this complex.(there's 2 really close together)
Can't remember the name & lost the business card.
Use to be Korean owned(I think Asian for sure) but the new owner is a Caucasian guy.
Nice & clean shop, nice guy too. Lots of good quality dog food & toys.
All his tanks were really quite clean, & fish look healthy.
Good prices, I found a new place to get hikari in Surrey.:bigsmile: He said he can get in/order stuff if I ever needed anything too.
I mentioned BCA & he said he knows about us.
Not sure if he's a member, but I told him my alias on BCA.
He said he knew a few older members.
A little more focused on Dog products, but he has a good mix of fish too.
Worth a visit if your in Surrey IMO.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

can anyone tell me where i can get most of africa cichlid in thos LFS except King Ed's Pet Centre


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

evandu, roger's, paul's....and i would assume fishworld has some. im gonna swing by fishworld and see if they're open. everytime i go...it seems like they're still setting up. i haven't passed by in a while...so i hope everything's all up and running. im soo excited to have a place sooo close by!

oh you're in vancouver....probably, IPU in richmond...would be your best bet? if you go there around 2 or 3 you could watch the shark feeding. fraser aquariums got a few, last time i been there. that was a while ago though.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

ghost, i came across that place when my wife and i were going to get some bubble tea. =) guy seemed real nice. yeah i mentioned bca too...he said the same thing. i think it's time for me to swing by there again...he said he was going to put in more tanks...and that was in feb!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Yeah, petcetera on North Road is still open, but they don't have much in the way of fish these days.


what they do have for livestock is stupidly overpriced as is about everything in the store, excluding what little stuff that's marked down


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*fins and more*

One more vote for the place by T and T in Surrey. Clean and Knowledgeable. good prices


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

bingerz said:


> ghost, i came across that place when my wife and i were going to get some bubble tea. =) guy seemed real nice. yeah i mentioned bca too...he said the same thing. i think it's time for me to swing by there again...he said he was going to put in more tanks...and that was in feb!





kaptin99 said:


> One more vote for the place by T and T in Surrey. Clean and Knowledgeable. good prices


I was there late march early April, most of the back is filled with tanks.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Spuddy's is closed, a few months back



kelly528 said:


> Not sure how up to date Saraha's list is...
> 
> But I can add all the stores in ridge-meadows:
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Look above. I posted the name of the shop at 101 used to be k&k pet foods now fins and more. Owners name is Ian.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish world which is now called puppies fish and critters has nice Africans in. Tom is the new owner. He's getting a lot of Africans.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

April said:


> Fish world which is now called puppies fish and critters has nice Africans in. Tom is the new owner. He's getting a lot of Africans.


i was just there today...i met Tom...he seems like a nice guy. i'm interested in fuelleborni and he had a few with colors i've never seen before. i can't wait till they got they finish getting all settled in. i'm so excited to have a LFS right by my place!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks a lot , those are really helpful for the new


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

There is also a small pet store with fish called Critters in White Rock


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> There is also a small pet store with fish called Critters in White Rock


I go there from time to time. They were a lot better when they were across the street though. Still not a bad little shop.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

King Ed's Pet Centre (Burnaby)
Island Pets Unlimited (Richmond & Burnaby)
Multiplex
Fraser Aquarium (Vancouver)
North American
April's Aquarium (Vancouver)
PJ's Pet (Richmond)
Petsmart (Surrey)
Pet Habitat (Richmond & Burnaby)
Pet Boutique
J&L Aquatics (Burnaby/Coquitlam)
Roger's (Delta/Surrey)
Oceanic Corals (Langley)
Ocean Aquatics (Delta)
Pet Lover's (Abbotsford)
AquaExotic (Vancouver-Kingsway) - I think this is closed now
Kramer's Pet Pet World (Maple Ridge?) 
Fantasy - Kingsway (is a sponsor on here)
Pet Habitat - Tinseltown
Pet Store in Park Royal, Southside, 2nd floor
Canadian Aquatics(Vancouver and Richmond)
Mr Pets (Port Coquitlam, Maple Ridge, Vancouver/Commercial Dr, Mission, North Van-Soon)


----------

